# Dragon Fin



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

so-called "Dragon Fin" L91


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

A better look @ the fish

stressed out + poor quality (overall of the fish) >.<


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

No wai!!!!! where did you get this and how much?


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome looking plecos! I'd also love to know where and how much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought they were called Three Beacon Pleco's


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I thought they were called Three Beacon Pleco's


Your correct, they are L91 / Three Beacon Pleco. Some hobbists called them as dragon fin because of their red dorsal fin.



Cypher said:


> No wai!!!!! where did you get this and how much?





4rdguy said:


> Awesome looking plecos! I'd also love to know where and how much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a gift from my friend

They are the "REJECT" of the true dragon fin that goes to the Asian market

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I just checked Lucky's Aquarium, they have two similar L91 for $49.99 each

Go check them out and good luck!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are really pretty Bigfishy!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

nice one Alex.
jealous of your connections


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Your correct, they are L91 / Three Beacon Pleco. Some hobbists called them as dragon fin because of their red dorsal fin.


Actually, dragon fin is a variant of L91. Regular L91's exhibit an orange stripe on the first hard fin of the dorsal fin. These dragon fin variants show streaks of orange throughout the dorsal fin.

Beautiful fish. They'll look even better once they're settled in and they display a darker background.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a cool one!


----------

